

Show HN: My first app, a reverse to-do list - madamepsychosis
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/do-to-list/id576222969?ls=1&mt=8

======
verganileonardo
A not-to-do list would be a great idea. Probably the most useful day/life
planning tool.

------
wasana
Fantastic!!! Inspired and motivating!!!

------
revolutisme
Very useful. Great idea.

------
4maranth
Brilliant.

